# Electric doorlocks, radio antenna



## Daaave (Feb 16, 2006)

'93 Maxima -- Two problems, possibly related: Once upon a time, when the outside temperature was very high, my electric door locks would not work. Neither the interior lock button nor the exterior keypad would unlock the doors. When the weather cooled, the locks would start functioning again. 

As of late, the locks have stopped working altogether. When I press the lock button, I hear a faint click, like they're trying to work, but nothing happens. 

Ideas, anyone? 

Also: Sometimes my power antenna will not come up when I turn on the radio. After some indeterminate time, it will finally come up. But, it is apt to lower itself again at random, as if I had turned off the radio. When I listen to FM, this isn't really a problem. Unfortunately, I like to listen to some AM stations, and with the antenna well-shielded by the car body, AM reception is, to say the least, very poor. 

This problem seems to be most prevalent when the car is started cold. After it warms up, the antenna generally behaves as it should.


----------

